# Diagnosis HELP!!



## Elizabethchris (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm pretty confused by what physician is stating: "lumbar stenosis without claudication, does have sciatica from neuroforaminal stenosis".  I can report M48.061 (Spinal stenosis, lumbar region without neurogenic claudication) but should I also report sciatica and Neuroforaminal stenosis?  I can't find a code for Neuroforaminal stenosis. Any help would be great!


----------



## rhondatalley (Apr 4, 2018)

*Lumbar stenosis with claudicatio*

Per the ICD-10-CM® index entry, lumbar spinal stenosis without neurogenic claudication is reported with M48.061.  Sciatica associated with intervertebral disc disorders is M51.16 for the lumbar region.  Neuroforaminal stenosis (stenosis, intervertebral foramina) in the index is reported from category M99 but there is a note in the tabular there which says that this category should not be used if the condition can be classified elsewhere.   M48.061 is the better choice.



eagonoy said:


> I'm pretty confused by what physician is stating: "lumbar stenosis without claudication, does have sciatica from neuroforaminal stenosis".  I can report M48.061 (Spinal stenosis, lumbar region without neurogenic claudication) but should I also report sciatica and Neuroforaminal stenosis?  I can't find a code for Neuroforaminal stenosis. Any help would be great!


----------

